# I'm addicted to planted tanks



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

It could be worse. Have you seen what goes on with the saltwater folks!?


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

True, just think of all the time and money you're saving by not having a reef tank.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Addiction*

Lol ... planted tanks are awesome ...but there comes a point when u say hmmmmm wonder what it would really be like .... then you my friend are screwed ...enjoy the ride 
Remember pics or its not true ....
There's always room for a new saltie.....


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

tom g you are freaking me out. I got a 75g planted tank. a SW tank of the exact same size (same stand, same exterior) would look awesome.


----------

